# Hi everyone! New horse owner... Yay!



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

Hi, my name is Evanthia and just found my dream horse, I am so excited and so glad to have found this forum! His name is Koda and he is a 3yr old Paint gelding who is just a sweetie! It's been years since I have owned a horse so I consider myself a newbie, so any advice would be welcome! He's been started gently but still needs broke.  Thanks


----------



## MicKey73

Welcome! And Koda is beautiful


----------



## Katesrider011

Welcome to the Forum! Koda is a pretty boy!


----------



## tinyliny

very nice looking horse. He looks really sturdy and like he'll be a keeper.


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

*Thank you all!*

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Hello from Montana, and Welcome to the Forum!

:shock: Wow, Koda is a very nice looking boy!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

Thank you! He is a sweetie and your Copper Spots is a beauty also


----------



## lildonkey8

what a beauty and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Gypsyhorsedreamer said:


> Thank you! He is a sweetie and your Copper Spots is a beauty also



 Thanks!
So are you going to be finishing Koda yourself then?


----------



## RedTree

what a handsome horse, what are your plans with him?
Oh and welcome


----------



## rockymtnhigh

Hello and welcome from a fellow Paint lover! I love Koda's blue eye. He is beautiful!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Thanks!
> So are you going to be finishing Koda yourself then?


Yes, I am going to do a lot of ground work with him first and then have a friend of mine help me with him too! Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## tbstorm

what a looker! the best of luck with him!!!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

RedTree said:


> what a handsome horse, what are your plans with him?
> Oh and welcome


Thank you so much! Well once he's broke to ride we will move to Tennessee in the Smokey Mountains and train him in trail riding and from there who knows but I am open to learning new things and hopefully he will too!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

tbstorm said:


> what a looker! the best of luck with him!!!


Thanks i appreciate it. Do you ride a lot?


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

rockymtnhigh said:


> Hello and welcome from a fellow Paint lover! I love Koda's blue eye. He is beautiful!


Awww, thank you! What kind do you have? Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Gypsyhorsedreamer said:


> Yes, I am going to do a lot of ground work with him first and then have a friend of mine help me with him too! Do you have any suggestions?



Sounds like you have a good plan all ready... You can never do too much ground work in my opinion. :wink: 
Improves your trust in each other and builds confidence.

Make sure he is familiar with the sites, sounds, and feel of all the tack, saddle etc., if he is not all ready. Sounds like he's been saddled and ridden a bit though? 
Having your friend around for assistance is great. Always good to have some one around for the first few rides, just in case.
Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Islandmudpony

Beautiful boy  Glad you plan on doing lots of ground work. I'm big on lungeing, ground driving, and lungeing with a rider the first time they have someone on board. I like to have them at least walk/trot and steering broke in the arena, and then hit the trails with a friend to lead on a bombproof horse (they always take their cues about what's scary from the "other guy"), or just walk beside you if they don't have a horse. If you want a good trail horse, be sure to desensitize them from an early age to things like gravel trucks and motorcyles! You never know what you'll run across in the back country, and your horse needs to be able to handle it all. Well, if he's as laid back as he is handsome, you'll be fine, right? Good luck, and we'll be here for you if you need us


----------



## horselver1979

Welcome to the forum! I love your horse.


----------



## CJ82Sky

welcome and what a lovely boy - his eyes are just beautiful!

love the trail plan. any specific reason for the move to TN?
i'm planning on moving to Lake Luzerne, NY (Lake George area north of Albany, just south of Lake Placid) in the next year so i can focus on my horses and some local shows and fun stuff while still also doing lots of trails and snowmobiling in the winter!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

tbstorm said:


> what a looker! the best of luck with him!!!


Thank you for the encouragement I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan all ready... You can never do too much ground work in my opinion. :wink:
> Improves your trust in each other and builds confidence.
> 
> Make sure he is familiar with the sites, sounds, and feel of all the tack, saddle etc., if he is not all ready. Sounds like he's been saddled and ridden a bit though?
> Having your friend around for assistance is great. Always good to have some one around for the first few rides, just in case.
> Keep us posted on your progress!


Thanks, I am trying. It will be a little while before I get on him in fact it has been 6 months since the previous owners daughter started him but then left for college and the mother can't ride because of bad knees so he's been worked since so i'll soon find out! I've been hanging on everything I read and watch from all of you who are much more experienced than I and I've been getting the message about doing lots of groundwork. Now, I have only just been with him two days since I've met him and so far have only groomed, mucked his stall him and fed him so not much has happened yet. However, I did notice he was anxious tonight when he was on the cross ties while I was grooming him and figured out it was because the cross ties where new and a different color and I have to keep remembering he is still a baby and we don't know each other yet. He kept on trying to nibble at my back when picking out his hoofs too, is that another dominance play? I am not in a rush at all with him to gain his trust. I appreciate the help and encouragement and am so grateful for you and all the others here that take the time to give such good advice.


----------



## cher40

Hello, and welcome! Your horse is a beauty! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

CJ82Sky said:


> welcome and what a lovely boy - his eyes are just beautiful!
> 
> love the trail plan. any specific reason for the move to TN?
> i'm planning on moving to Lake Luzerne, NY (Lake George area north of Albany, just south of Lake Placid) in the next year so i can focus on my horses and some local shows and fun stuff while still also doing lots of trails and snowmobiling in the winter!


Thank you! I am so happy to have a horse again and the reason for moving to TN is so I can have them in my back yard! I live in Fort Myers, FL and boarding is just crazy expensive here. The woman who I bought Koda from is not charging me any board at all and can keep him there until we move, so it was an offer I couldn't refuse or else I would have waited until I got to TN to get a horse. My oldest brother(I have 2) bought 30 acres there and invited the family to move up and live there, he is putting up a home for us... and of course the horses, hehe. I can't wait and the trail riding, I heard is great there too.

Your move to Lake Luzerne, NY sounds like an adventure and do you have family there? What kind of horse do you have and what discipline do you like best?


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

cher40 said:


> Hello, and welcome! Your horse is a beauty! Enjoy the forum.


Thank you! are those your horses in the picture? Gorgeous! I am enjoying this forum a lot


----------



## Gypsyhorsedreamer

horselver1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I love your horse.


Thank you! I don't think we've had a winter here in SW Florida. Looks like you have had a lot of snow up there in MI, pretty.


----------



## cher40

Gypsyhorsedreamer said:


> Thank you! are those your horses in the picture? Gorgeous! I am enjoying this forum a lot


Hello, yes they are...my golden boys...lol. And thank you. Enjoy your new horse!


----------



## trynottofall

wow he is so pretty. I love his eyes!


----------

